# Easycap USB2.0 video adaptor



## djfreeon

Hi, just purchased one of these adaptors but cant get it to work. My pc cant find the drivers to get it working. Ive looked everywhere that i can think of for them, but nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## brow96

djfreeon said:


> Hi, just purchased one of these adaptors but cant get it to work. My pc cant find the drivers to get it working. Ive looked everywhere that i can think of for them, but nothing. Any suggestions?


Product page here:

http://www.gizmograbber.com/show.asp?productid=196&catalogid=48

Driver page is here:

http://www.gizmograbber.com/download.asp

Their model number is OTH1001, for this product! Please check to make sure it's the same item!?!

Driver file here: File Size = 9.6 MB

http://www.gizmograbber.com/news/news_images/2007105_197_OTH1001 Driver.rar

Site is slow, but YMMV on that.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Unplug the Easycap 2.0 device from the pc
Run the cd disc that it came with
after cd completes
reboot pc
After booted fully up, plug in your device

Does it work now?...


----------

